# Just Brought Home A New 230Rs



## Lascy (Dec 2, 2010)

We just purchased our 10th edition 230rs. Lots of bells and whistles we aren't used to but getting to know them. I understand there is an override on the rear slide out but we can't find anything on it in the "owner manual". Any help appreciated. Also this was ordered by the dealer with a 15K AC rather than the standard 13,5K one. We are planning to purchase 2 2000 Honda daisy chain generators but we're not sure they will be large enough to handle it and lights, etc. Any suggestions???
TIA
Lascy


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy the new trailer.

For the override for the rear slide, there is a metal flex cable, about a foot long, tie-wrapped to the motor for the slide. It is behind the panel that runs side to side under the front of the bed. If needed, you would use an electric drill hooked to the flex cable to operate the slide. Hopefully you'll never have to!

I can't offer much insight into the generator situation, other than I understand it takes a pretty high output system, to power the AC. If the generator isn't up to the job, you will burn out the AC compressor due to low voltage.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

4000W should be enough to run the AC, but pay attention to how it behaves and decide from there. You may not be able to run your microwave and AC at the same time. sometimes if your gene's are set to "eco" mode, the AC will have trouble. There are some threads in the forum that talk about mods people have done to help with the AC (changing starting capacitors, etc...)


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME!


----------

